# Betting agent



## Liri (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello,

Please, is there any member, who works in any betting company. I am very interested to know someone who can share different tickets of the clients. Of course I can pay him.

(Pls write in my email adress: soccergames30@gmail.com).

Thanks in advance.


----------

